

Ask HN: Hardware List for a Gaming Lab - yaswanth

We are starting a gaming lab at our university. Imagine the best possible gaming lab and suggest what hardware you would want in such a lab.
No bar on the price and no bar on the scope or area of gaming.
======
coryl
Whats a gaming lab and what do you do there?

~~~
maze
It a lab (room) full of computers and technology where you play games
(example: GTA, Battlefield, Need For Speed...).

